# Boku Girl



## Kaizou 10 (Dec 28, 2013)

*Boku Girl*
*Genre*: Rom-com, Ecchi, Gender Bender, Fantasy
*Author*: Sugito Akira
*Serialization*: Weekly Young Jump
*Publisher*: Shueisha
*Summary*: _N/A_

Chapter 1


----------



## Zaru (Mar 11, 2014)

I've been reading it since a month ago or so.  Seal of approval.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 12, 2014)

Didn't think anyone else on NF was reading this. Been reading this series for awhile *read Ch.10 last night* The series had me at gender bender.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 12, 2014)

Well he stops being a gender bender after the transformation, technically.


----------



## rajin (Apr 9, 2014)

*Boku Girl 16 Raw*

*Here's the new chapter, coming with a bondage-extra ♥*


----------



## rajin (May 18, 2014)

*on_School/136/1
on_School/136/1
on_School/136/1*


----------



## rajin (Jun 13, 2014)

*yeah then she charges her arm with ligthining and uses a second unamed attack to cancel out the GT
yeah then she charges her arm with ligthining and uses a second unamed attack to cancel out the GT
yeah then she charges her arm with ligthining and uses a second unamed attack to cancel out the GT
*


----------



## rajin (Jun 19, 2014)

*Boku Girl 23 Raw*
*this*


----------



## rajin (Jun 26, 2014)

*Boku Girl 24 Raw*

*It was originally stated that Ichigo's massive spiritual pressure awakened their powers.*


----------



## McSlobs (Jul 14, 2014)

Is there still a group scanning this manga? Looks like it got dropped


----------



## Morglay (Jul 16, 2014)

Chaptee 21. Must have been picked up again. Love this new guy.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 16, 2014)

Finally.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 16, 2014)

So, new guy looks like he's going to be part of hisher harem?


----------



## McSlobs (Jul 16, 2014)

Mount Fuji!!!! Time to climb the mountain


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 17, 2014)

Morglay said:


> Chaptee 21. Must have been picked up again. Love this new guy.



Doesn't seem to be dropped. They don't seem to be happy with the available raws.

Anyway, this mango is HNNNNNNGGGGG. The main character really looks like Ritsu from Bokura wa Minna Kawaisou. It's hard on my heart. I need fresh chapters now!


----------



## rajin (Jul 26, 2014)

*Boku Girl 28 Raw*

*Line webtoon trans 168*


----------



## rajin (Sep 19, 2014)

*retarded quincy baby face
retarded quincy baby face
retarded quincy baby face
retarded quincy baby face


retarded quincy baby face*​


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 6, 2014)

The translations are sooo slow. Rawwwwwr!


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 29, 2014)

Where in the fuck is the raw for 29?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 30, 2014)

Read the raws.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 27, 2014)

I notice that about Takeru as well.


----------



## Rax (Nov 27, 2014)

Just tell me when chapters come out in English


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm kinda curious how deep they are going to go with this. Like...Mizuki didn't even know how to take a piss as a chick...so, I wonder if they are going to show him getting his period or if that would be too gross? 

Also, after Mizuki and Loki's meeting in the infirmary (when Mizuki tried comforting her during the thunderstorm), I'm kinda hoping that down the line Loki will actually truly become friends with Mizuki and stops fuckin with him so much lol (though it is quite fun seeing him struggle through these bullshit situations). It would be interesting to see a Loki reform herself as a result of a human's actions...but then again, maybe she just ends up genderbending Fujiwara because Loki truly is an asshole lol (she _did_ say she felt like a guy when she was younger ). Actually, if that were to happen...I guess things might actually work out between Mizuki and Fujiwara


----------



## rajin (Dec 6, 2014)

*Boku Girl 45 Raw*

*Spin off 4 scan*


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 13, 2014)

Chapters 32, 33, 34 are OUT!

Dude...Mei-chan is best girl for sure lol. If I was Mizuki...as soon as I got my dick back, I'd totally go after her instead of Fujiwara. Oh well...

Finally rockin the panties after creeper-roommate-guy got rid of all the boxers


----------



## Rax (Dec 13, 2014)

3 chapters?

Well, see you guys tomorrow morning.


----------



## rajin (Dec 15, 2014)

*46 Raw

up*


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 25, 2014)

Fuckin Loki...lol. Wonder how Mizuki is gonna talk his way outta this one...


----------



## Rax (Dec 28, 2014)

Ch.153

Chapter 36


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 28, 2014)

My God that chapter was quick. Looks like Mizuki is starting to slip more and more into the realm of being a chick :amazed Fuckin Loki...love her so damn much lol...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks for the chapter...been checkin the Boku no Manga site...but it keeps saying it's down 

Wow, was not expecting that end to the chapter lol. Hell, I bet Loki didn't even expect shit to go down like it did


----------



## Rax (Jan 19, 2015)

Loki did.

She plans all


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 3, 2015)

Chapter 37v2 (Updated version)

Chapter 38

Holy shit...feels like forever since the last chapter came out!



Anddd.....NOTHING HAPPENED! lol...

Yeah, Fujiwara now knows he is now a she...but still. Like 3 pages of just awkward poses and shit...ugh. Oh well...


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 3, 2015)

How does the gender bender work in this? I don't read GB but the front cover looks interesting.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 3, 2015)

Punk Zebra said:


> How does the gender bender work in this? I don't read GB but the front cover looks interesting.



No bending after chapter 1. Guy gets turned into actual girl.


----------



## Rax (Feb 3, 2015)

Gonna need all of these immediately


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 9, 2015)

Chapter 39!


"But Loki-sama...I don't wanna become a murderer yet!" 

Poor Takeru man...that dream was just too good to NOT act on...but getting found out by the "real" Mizuki in the dream...bad times. Dude has been trying his hardest to suppress those feelings for his friend...but damn, wonder how long he can keep it up (no pun intended).


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 26, 2015)

Chapter 40!

They are totally gonna bang...good times.


----------



## Rax (Feb 26, 2015)

FINALLY!


----------



## Rax (Feb 26, 2015)

It begins!


----------



## OS (Mar 2, 2015)

Would just like to say the live translations for this series are the best thing to ever happen to me on mondays. This manga is weird as fuck but god damn is it funny to read with others.


----------



## Rax (Mar 3, 2015)

It's to cute, OS


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 24, 2015)

Chapter 41!

Dear God...poor Takeru man lol. Mizuki said it was OK...right?....RIGHT!?  Jesus that would be such a strange situation to be in...fuckin Loki

Really wish these releases would happen faster hough...literally first chapter translated in a month X_X


----------



## OS (Mar 24, 2015)

You can follow the live translations on 4chan on mondays. They're like 10 chapters ahead.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 24, 2015)

OS said:


> You can follow the live translations on 4chan on mondays. They're like 10 chapters ahead.



Do they record the live translations and have the links somewhere? Because if not...then it really makes no difference. If the live translations are 10+ chapters ahead, then there is still no real way for me to catch up...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 29, 2015)

Chapter 42!

Holy shit...this chapter was hilarious. That bitch is crazy


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 31, 2015)

Apparently (from leaked early scans of Weekly Young Jump), Boku Girl is getting an anime in Winter :amazed Probably an April Fools joke...but...you never know.


----------



## Arcuya (Apr 3, 2015)

/a/ on 4chan do live translations every week, so if you want to catch up to where the raws are, just look at /a/'s archives


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 3, 2015)

I was really hoping that Loki would mess with the guy gender at the worst possible times still got something pretty much close to that. When takero would make a move the guy would revert to his guy form. When the guy tried to make a move on the girl he likes then he would become a girl.


----------



## rajin (Apr 12, 2015)

*Boku Girl 59 Raw*

*Chapter 166*


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 17, 2015)

Chapter 43

Fuckin Loki man...lol. Mizuki just cannot catch a break can he/she?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2015)

The old sea cucumber innuendo


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 19, 2015)

I  really don't know how the guy can manage to resist the bait.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 4, 2015)

Chapter 44!

Goddamnit these chapters are too short. They turned into T-Rex's from rage  Good times...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 5, 2015)

"Please do not hotlink images."


----------



## Morglay (May 5, 2015)

Really? I can see it. Was just the last page lol.


----------



## OS (May 5, 2015)

You guys are so far behind


----------



## McSlobs (May 9, 2015)

They should just go ahead and shag. I'm getting bored with all the hesitation......


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 27, 2015)

Chapter 45

Got to see Nanatarou's backstory...his dad...wow, lol. At least I understand why he does what he does (and why he so adamantly rejected Tamako). Welp, onto the next arc I suppose (er...in like a month's time...cuz these releases are slow as shit).


----------



## Zaru (May 27, 2015)

Well that was resolved in a strange manner


----------



## McSlobs (May 27, 2015)

Tamako will be back unfortunately


----------



## OS (May 27, 2015)

you guys can just look for the live TL threads.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 31, 2015)

Chapter 46

Pretty fun chapter. Fuckin Loki whispering to Yumeko what they all meant  Her imagination of what Takeru and Mizuki will do though...goddamn! 

Kinda curious how this will play out now. Takeru is asking her about her feelings towards Mizuki. I'm assuming she will say she likes Takeru instead...and Mizuki overhears and presumably gets depressed over it? (and Loki will be there to further cause shit lol).


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 18, 2015)

Chapter 47

Ouch...poor Mizuki. Has to try and set up his best friend with the girl he is in love with lol. Shit is rough. Oh well, there is always Takeru's sister who is super in love with him! BEST GIRL GOGOGOGOOGO!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 23, 2015)

Chapter 48

Uh oh...Mizuki is starting to slip more. All those various scenarios he is imagining with Takeru  Christ, can't believe he is actually trying to help Fujiwara hook up with Takeru...rough.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 24, 2015)

Chapter 49 & 50!

Rushing back to Mizuki's place because his dad collapsed...and they brought LOKI!? lol...this is gonna be good times.

Christ, that end to 50. That like HAS to be Mizuki's imagination, right? That is just too absurd that his dad would just insta strip him in front of everyone  I guess technically everyone there knows already though...but still, holy shit rofl.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 24, 2015)

Mizuki's dad makes the pervert from the previous arc look like a saint


----------



## Morglay (Jun 24, 2015)

"My boob sense is tingling." Dad of the year.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 24, 2015)

Yeah, Mizuki's dad is super creepy. Still bathes with him and just instinctively knew Mizuki transformed into a girl? Musta been eyeing him for quite some time.


----------



## rajin (Jul 17, 2015)

*Chapter 178

Chapter 178*


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 19, 2015)

Chapter 51

Wow, Mizuki's dad is super fuckin creepy...Jesus Christ!. Oh man, Loki starting more shit...so great. Also, where the fuck did that trident appear from? lol


----------



## Zaru (Jul 19, 2015)

That fucking father


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 29, 2015)

Chapter 52

Fuck yeah...return of best-girl, Mei! That bath scene...holy shit those tanlines  Loki is just loving the hell out of this vacation, lol.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 13, 2015)

Chapter 53

Dat fanservice...wow  Fuckin Loki making the bath smaller...she's loving every minute of this vacation.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 17, 2015)

Chapter 17.5 (Omake) + Chapter 54

The Omake was cute. Takeru helping Loki get more chocolate, lol.

As for the actual chapter...hur dur, funny drink causes funny reactions. SOMETHING of significance needs to happen next chapter because this shit is just dragging on. It appears like Mizuki's father is outside of Takeru's place, so I guess that'll liven things up a bit.


----------



## Morglay (Aug 26, 2015)

Chapter 55. Pure feelings indeed... Creeper Dad mvp. :rofl


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 26, 2015)

This chapter...OH SWEET JESUS! Yep, can't blame Takeru...Mizuki's ass is just too fine.  DO IT!

Creeper dad creepin though. That'll probably put an abrupt end to these fun times


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 2, 2015)

Chapter 56

Mizuki doesn't remember anything they did...shocker  My God...Mizuki's dad is such an insane creeper...but he is so fuckin hilarious  So Mizuki is now forbidden from being friends with Takeru...until Yumeko said they were actually dating! That was actually kinda surprising, because with Mizuki gone, Yumeko could have easily dove right in and started dating Takeru...so good on her for doing the right thing in order to keep things normal...ish.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 2, 2015)

No words.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 17, 2015)

Chapter 57

My God...Mizuki's dad's reactions are the absolute best. "Put it in? Yes/No.....NOT A THREAT!"  Glad Akihiko came in and set the dad straight though (albeit it only temporarily).

Uh oh...Mizuki transferring into the girl's dorm!? FUN TIMES AND FANSERVICE ARE COMIN!


----------



## rajin (Sep 25, 2015)

*Chapter 138

Chapter 138

Chapter 138*


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 20, 2015)

Chapter 58

Swimsuit shopping chapter...oh fun times! Mizuki in a school swimsuit 

Beach chapter is next, and a lot of random bullshit is going to be pulled by Loki there, lol. Can't wait for it...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 3, 2015)

Chapter 59

Fairly fun chapter. Loki stirring up shit even more than usual, lol. Feel like next week the boiling point will get reached and some crazy shit is going to go down (with Loki laughing it up in the background).


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 24, 2015)

Chapter 60

Poor Takeru, gotta fight those feelings he's having for Mizuki (though Mizuki IS making things difficult for him to resist). Omfg, that sea cucumber cumming all over Mizuki  So great...


----------



## Zaru (Nov 25, 2015)

Why fight what feels right


----------



## rajin (Dec 11, 2015)

*It's out

It's out

It's out
*


----------



## rajin (Dec 11, 2015)

*Chapter 147*


----------



## Glass Monarch (Dec 12, 2015)

Haven't picked up a new gender bender series in ages. This is a great find.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 13, 2015)

Chapter 61

Mizuki's dad leaving a Yukata just sitting around  What a fuckin creeper. She does look super cute in it though...

Well, Takeru and Fujiwara are alone together now...but now Mizuki is confronted by a bunch of dudes (with Loki as well). Bad times coming?


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 14, 2015)

Haha, this series is truly funny too. Read 52 and a few of the following chapters. What are you guys rooting for, him becoming a boy again and getting with the girl, staying as a girl and getting with the guy, staying as a girl and getting with the girl?! 

And becoming a girl certainly made him buy if he went and smooched with his best friend haha


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 14, 2015)

Him becoming a boy again, then hooking up with Takeru's sister


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 16, 2015)

Well I did see what haegar posted on his wall (saying he's making a bit of money from ads or something), but otherwise I didn't think it's bad what he's doing because it never seemed like spam to me. 

Ah okay, but still, you should have chosen a better nick 

, somebody should kill Loki


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 16, 2015)

How much longer do you think the series will go? 

And to be fair to rajin, he couldn't possibly comment on all links he posts, lol. I think it's a good idea if only because people might stumble across rather unkown series.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 16, 2015)

How much longer do you think the series will go? 

And to be fair to rajin, he couldn't possibly comment on all links he posts, lol. I think it's a good idea if only because people might stumble across rather unkown series.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 17, 2015)

BlueDemon said:


> How much longer do you think the series will go?
> 
> And to be fair to rajin, he couldn't possibly comment on all links he posts, lol. I think it's a good idea if only because people might stumble across rather unkown series.



Raws are 25+ chapters ahead...so, quite a long time I imagine?



Jeez, Summer is already over? That's kinda disappointing. Pretty uneventful chapter, but Takeru and Mizuki are finally meeting again. Next chapter should be pretty good...


----------



## rajin (Dec 24, 2015)

*almighty ywach*


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 28, 2015)

Chapter 65

"Is he going to become well endowed like Fujiwara?" (But I like them the way they are...)

You and me both buddy...


So Mizuki's dad told the school he's...a girl now. AND Mizuki is going to presumably be roommates with Loki? Oh man, fun times incoming...


----------



## rajin (Jan 1, 2016)

*91 Raw

Lille still came back like right after...
*


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 5, 2016)

Chapter 66

Oh boy...Mizuki and Loki are roommates now. Fun times incoming! Can't wait to see all the new characters that will inevitably be introduced. Dorm mother seems fun (and I'm certain we'll be seeing those other 3 girls soon enough).

Also, Loki stripping Mizuki down...she knows what the fans want


----------



## rajin (Jan 9, 2016)

*Chapter 47*


----------



## Zaru (Jan 19, 2016)

This series needs to end like the already shown fantasy scenario where Mizuki ends up a long-haired housewife


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 19, 2016)

Chapter 67
Chapter 68

So Mizuki is finally public about turning into a girl. As to be expected, people are swarming all over her.

Yamada's operation was just so stupid, lol. Always fun seeing him fail. Surprised to see Tamako return so soon. That could definitely lead to some fun times. Really liking the character design of all of the new girls...don't know which is my favorite of the bunch yet.


----------



## rajin (Jan 28, 2016)

*Boku Girl 94 
*


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 28, 2016)

Chapter 69

So Mizuki will be the princess and Fujiwara will be the prince, lol. Fuckin Loki...knew it was going to go this way because of her.

New super strict girl...awwww yeah, if massive amounts of hentai has taught me anything it is that she will end up being super kinky. Can't wait for that.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 11, 2016)

Chapter 70

Well, seems like the new guy is alright...but we all know that can't actually be the case. Wonder what kinda crazy shit is going to inevitably happen during the play? Also, Yamada got royally shit on this chapter


----------



## rajin (Feb 11, 2016)

*

Chapter 112*


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 19, 2016)

Chapter 95.5

AWWWWWWWWWWWW YEAH! Mizuki gettin taken to Pound Town!  Super hot chapter though...basically hentai at this point, lol. Fuckin Loki...


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 19, 2016)

Wow the series took a full turn to hentai. Sasuga Japan.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 20, 2016)

Vino said:


> Wow the series took a full turn to hentai. Sasuga Japan.



But Vino
It's just a dream
Everything is okay in dreams


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 20, 2016)

Chapter 71

Asou seems like an alright dude, but please God, stay away from Mizuki in that way  None of that NTR shit on my watch!

Mizuki in the schoolgirl outfit at the end though, goddamn!


----------



## rajin (Feb 25, 2016)

*Chapter 114*


----------



## rajin (Mar 3, 2016)

*Chapter 115*


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 4, 2016)

Chapter 72

Awwwww yeah, Mizuki in a schoolgirl outfit. As usual, Loki has to stir shit up, lol. Wonder what Takeru was about to say? Cute?  The end of that chapter though...was someone talking about Loki (hence the sneeze)? Or is she just getting sick? Oh well, fun times anyways.


----------



## rajin (Mar 12, 2016)

*Shibari Benihime*


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 17, 2016)

Chapter 73

Mizuki is starting to act more and more girly now. Kinda surprised we didn't see a followup to that sneeze and puzzled look from Loki at the end of last chapter. Thought maybe something more would come of that...but still, she's just stirring up shit in this chapter again as usual, lol. Fanning the flames of jealousy in Mizuki 


Also, Imaginary Takeru knew what was up in that fantasy...awwwwww yeah!


----------



## rajin (Mar 17, 2016)

*Chapter 73*


----------



## rajin (Mar 25, 2016)

*just imagine the gift ball away if Askin throws it at him*


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 7, 2016)

Chapter 74

Fuckin Loki starting shit as usual, lol. That occult research club leader though, holy crap...what a nut job, rofl. However, we did get to see Mizuki in that outfit. 

SWEET JESUS!  In the end, nothing was discovered on how to change Mizuki back...but holy crap, that development with Loki! I thought something was off with her these past few chapters, but didn't expect her to just collapse like this. Well, guess is the starting point that will most likely lead to them becoming friends, and Loki will ultimately feel regret and change him back...right?


----------



## rajin (Apr 7, 2016)

*Chapter 74*


----------



## rajin (Apr 14, 2016)

*Valentine and a Love Confession

Chapter 120

*


----------



## Zaru (Apr 14, 2016)

There's no going back at this point


----------



## rajin (Apr 21, 2016)

*Chapter 121*


----------



## rajin (May 12, 2016)

Final Chapter

Chapter 124


----------



## Zaru (May 12, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 




>Long hair
>Consensual handholding



MY HEART


----------



## Lucaniel (May 12, 2016)

Zaru said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wait
are you just reading the raws?


----------



## Zaru (May 12, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> wait
> are you just reading the raws?


Occasionally, sure


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 12, 2016)

Can't believe this is already over.


----------

